
How much longer will you live if you take a statin? - chrisbennet
https://drmalcolmkendrick.org/2015/10/27/how-much-longer-will-you-live-if-you-take-a-statin/
======
chrisbennet
_”Results: 6 studies for primary prevention and 5 for secondary prevention
with a follow-up between 2.0 and 6.1 years were identified. Death was
postponed between −5 and 19 days in primary prevention trials and between −10
and 27 days in secondary prevention trials. The median postponement of death
for primary and secondary prevention trials were 3.2 and 4.1 days,
respectively.”_

~~~
matte_black
So in the end, it doesn’t even matter.

~~~
chrisbennet
A medical company owner I brought my attention to the possible downsides/side
effects of statins; those side effects put him in a wheelchair. In light of
statins (in)efficacy it made me question my use of statins. I’m going to wait
until I consult my doctor before going off them.

